# Calling all Petri experts



## Silver (4/12/16)

I am interested in getting myself the following setup



22mm Petri V2 RDA and the mech tube 

Most likely the standard flavour cap because i suspect it will suit me better than the cloud cap.

I learnt recently that you can also get a Dot Cap - a chuff cap of sorts.

Some questions I am pondering on - maybe you guys can help me to understand better:


Do I need this dot cap chuff cap thing?
If so, why would I need it?
I see on this link it comes with it (http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect.../new-colours-petri-v2-rda?variant=23044333827) but i have seen it without the dot cap too. I am a bit confused...


----------



## Cobrali (4/12/16)

Nope, especially if you like tighter draws but I use it with the chuff cap and cloud cap as I prefer more airflow. You should've told me to let you try at the vapemeet as I carry my mechs with me everywhere!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/12/16)

Silver said:


> I am interested in getting myself the following setup
> 
> View attachment 77629
> 
> ...



Hi @Silver , no you dont need the chuff but i noticed 2 diffrence using the chuff vs standard drip tip.

1. Chuff provides more airflow
2. Chuff stays cooler especialy when chain vaping.

Hope this helps

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

Thanks guys 
Much appreciated


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/12/16)

Silver said:


> I am interested in getting myself the following setup
> 
> View attachment 77629
> 
> ...


The Dotcap referred to here is a top cap in the style of the Petri RTA so it takes the glass tip. And it is included so... If you are spoiling yourself it is a nice touch IMO the glass tip fantastic. Seen the atty for less without it but seeing as you are going top-end might as well go for maximum comfort. But I think you can get the atty for less without it? By no means a must-have for a wonderful experience but you are treating yourself so go for it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (5/12/16)

Silver said:


> I am interested in getting myself the following setup
> 
> View attachment 77629
> 
> ...


Hi Silver - I'm no expert, but I do have a Petri RDA with Dotcap, and like you I've also been eying out the Dotmod mech...
The Dotcap is not needed, especially if you prefer a slightly tighter draw. It's more like the Petri RTA drip tip. The standard drip tip, being a friction-fit tip rather than having o-rings, already offers a slightly wider bore than a standard 510. The Dotcap provides an even wider-bore than this.
While it's not necessary unless you are going for serious clouds, my advice is to grab one (dot cap) simply on the basis that VC are now, basically, giving them away for free on the current R1400 special... so I guess it's a case of "why not?". It will still come with the standard cap and drip tip (which is fantastic - I liked the DT's so much that I went and bought a few for my other atties while I give Hands DT's a little holiday). Hope this helps, and post pics if you do get the whole setup for us to drool over - so pretty. Seems the only locally available mech atm is the space grey. Looks mighty fine though!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 4RML (5/12/16)

I find it gives a better more aggressive pull , but with out it the dotmod is so well .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/16)

Thanks @KB_314 - very helpful - much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/16)

4RML said:


> I find it gives a better more aggressive pull , but with out it the dotmod is so well .



Shot @4RML


----------



## Cobrali (5/12/16)

Here you go @Silver. On the mech is the cloud cap and chuff. In the box is the normal cap and drip tip







Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/16)

Wow, its beautiful @Cobrali
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (5/12/16)

Silver, I am also interested in this set up.

Can someone please advise me on what this is. It sells for 599 at The Vape shop. Is it a clone? Any good? Any comments will be welcome. I have the dot mod V2 clone RDA which I quite enjoy. The one I got does not come in the corked bottle. It cost me 265 at Sir Vape. It looks identical to the RDA that is in the pic. But the pic says V1.1. For a cheapie, It owes me nothing and it really is a super little RDA. If the plating starts flaking, I will toss it.

However they also sell a different one in the corked bottle for 365 at Sir Vape. (They don't have a pic of it on their website) with the chuff cap. I love the screws on the one that comes in the bottle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/12/16)

hi @Silver ..my 2c opinion...i luv my petris with the std cap, i do use the dot cap when i feel like a little agressive vape but 99% of the time its the std..the petri is too much of a sophisticated lady for aggresive vapes

another thing i tried the matching colour thing and got bored very quickly, found it more fun to mix and match so i went with a gold mod with lime green rda and green mod with the gold rta. simple builds are best for me..i luv 26 gauge kanthal 3mm id 5 wraps bet 0.35 and 0.39 ohms awesome balance bet flavour and battery life

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (5/12/16)

Waine said:


> View attachment 77787
> 
> 
> Silver, I am also interested in this set up.
> ...


Its not v1:1 1:1 means its a clone.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (5/12/16)

Is it crap, or worth a shot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (5/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hi @Silver ..my 2c opinion...i luv my petris with the std cap, i do use the dot cap when i feel like a little agressive vape but 99% of the time its the std..the petri is too much of a sophisticated lady for aggresive vapes
> 
> another thing i tried the matching colour thing and got bored very quickly, found it more fun to mix and match so i went with a gold mod with lime green rda and green mod with the gold rta. simple builds are best for me..i luv 26 gauge kanthal 3mm id 5 wraps bet 0.35 and 0.39 ohms awesome balance bet flavour and battery life



Many thanks @incredible_hullk 
Now you're scaring me 
I have to buy two of them to mix and match !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (5/12/16)

Waine said:


> Is it crap, or worth a shot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea hey..if its a good clone then it should be fine as mech clones are basically the same..just tube may be a bit longer or the connectors may not be as good as the originals as i had a clone petri mech and it had bad connection. See if you wanna take a shot..as it's like 1/4 of the price of the original.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/12/16)

once you get ur 1st one u cant stop @Silver...they addictive..


----------



## kev mac (6/12/16)

Waine said:


> Is it crap, or worth a shot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been using a Petri rda clone for a while,a cheap one from 3fvape and I get a good vape off it.A 1:1clone is usually a step up in quality, I don't know about the mech though.


----------



## Silver (11/3/17)

Oh boy

Can't believe it. All lubed up and ready to go. Will be my first vape on the Petri V2 RDA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance (11/3/17)

Silver said:


> Oh boy
> 
> Can't believe it. All lubed up and ready to go. Will be my first vape on the Petri V2 RDA!
> 
> View attachment 87927


And how was the experience?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/3/17)

Silver said:


> Oh boy
> 
> Can't believe it. All lubed up and ready to go. Will be my first vape on the Petri V2 RDA!
> 
> View attachment 87927



They stunning @Silver congrats next step BF them, tried so many bf atty but only the v2 does it for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/17)

Oh my word this is great!!!

Decided to go for Guava Ice first




So smooth - so delicious - mmmm....

Thanks for the coils you put in @Maxxis ! These are micro Alien fused Claptons. It's on the Minikin 1.5 and it reads 0.55 ohms. 

Am playing with the wattage but liking it around the 35 Watt mark. Reasonably quick ramp up. 

Lovely dense thick rich flavour. 

Am liking it a lot on first vape!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Maxxis (11/3/17)

Absolute pleasure sir. Will be keeping an eye on this thread for your feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/17)

Oh my gosh, its so smooth
Cant believe it
The vaping action is lovely! Its like velvet...
No popping or spitting whatsoever. Just smooth rich flavour. Its so quiet. 
Dont know if its the Petri or the coils (havent vaped on these alien clapton type coils before). Probably the combination of the two.

Whatever it is - this is superb

Thanks to all of you who egged me on to get this atty!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/17)

Maxxis said:


> Absolute pleasure sir. Will be keeping an eye on this thread for your feedback.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh boy @Maxxis - dont know what you did but you have given me so much pleasure in the last 20 minutes. Thank you, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (11/3/17)

Silver said:


> Oh boy @Maxxis - dont know what you did but you have given me so much pleasure in the last 20 minutes. Thank you, thank you!



It really is a combination of everything at the same time. 

Petri v2 and the limited edition will always be my go to RDAs for flavour.

They just put a smile on your face!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/17)

PS - if I dont come back on the forum soon then I am probably lying on my bed in a horizontal position 

Silver plating is starting...

Aaah, what a winner this is.

@Paulie - your guava is delicious on this setup bro! Yeeehah!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/3/17)

The Petri v2 is a amazing RDA especialy if you like a restrictive lung hit @Silver .
This RDA is gonna turn you into a dripper vaper @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> The Petri v2 is a amazing RDA especialy if you like a restrictive lung hit @Silver .
> This RDA is gonna turn you into a dripper vaper @Silver



Thanks @Clouds4Days
Am thoroughly enjoying the first vape experience

Truth be told, a few months ago it was @Ollie from VK Fourways who "prescribed" this dripper for me. @Ollie, you were on the mark. He said for my type of vaping I will like this. And he was right.

I was just put off by the price and then a lot of work got in the way. Then i was confused about colour choice and the cloud cap versus flavour cap also caused a bit of dithering.

When Maxxis had the blue one today and I found out it was on special - it was a sign...

Am loving the draw on this atty. Its lovely. Drip tip feels perfect. No leaking so far and I am very inexperienced with "manual" dripping - so this is good.

Wow, its been quite a while since I can recall such a positive first vaping experience.

Let me not forget the juice. Its one I know well and one that I love to bits. So that helped too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (11/3/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh, its so smooth
> Cant believe it
> The vaping action is lovely! Its like velvet...
> No popping or spitting whatsoever. Just smooth rich flavour. Its so quiet.
> ...


It's the S Class of RDA's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (12/3/17)

Silver said:


> Oh boy
> 
> Can't believe it. All lubed up and ready to go. Will be my first vape on the Petri V2 RDA!
> 
> View attachment 87927


Hi Silver, I am sure you will have many happy vapes on her,it is a good one I say.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/17)

Ok it's day two on this device. Same coils and same wick. Same juice. 'Guava Ice'

And it's still superb! Very pleased that last nights great experience is continuing. 

Am very happy indeed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/3/17)

@Silver u need the blue mech now


----------



## KZOR (12/3/17)

@Silver 
This is one of my atty's that will never be sold.  So much potential if built correctly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/3/17)

KZOR said:


> @Silver
> This is one of my atty's that will never be sold.  So much potential if built correctly.
> View attachment 87966
> 
> ...


What build there @KZOR


----------



## KZOR (12/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> What build there


I find the best build to be dual 28 SS claptoned with 36 coiled at 2.5mm diameter.
The builds in the pics were tri 0.5 ribbons twisted and the other was plain Nichr80 26ga.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver u need the blue mech now



Thanks @incredible_hullk - i know, that blue mech is calling...
It would look stunning on the matching blue Petri mech tube...
Im just not a big fan of pressing the button at the bottom. Had a nemesis in the old days and didnt like the feeling of pressing the bottom fire button, so that puts me off a bit. But perhaps my preferences have changed... Will play with this topper for a bit and experiment more first...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/17)

KZOR said:


> @Silver
> This is one of my atty's that will never be sold.  So much potential if built correctly.
> View attachment 87966
> 
> ...



Thanks @KZOR 
Those builds look amazing
I have not tried any builds myself in this yet - the build in it at the moment is working so nicely
Am probably gonna sweat these coils as long as possible 

I also want to experiment with some of the custom coils made by the experts on here like RiaanRed - so am looking forward to that. I dont see myself building any exptics for some time. Hehe


----------



## Silver (12/3/17)

KB_314 said:


> It's the S Class of RDA's



Lol @KB_314 - will have to take your word for it

Other than my BF atties for the Reo, I have not had much experience with drippers. I had the IGO-L shortly after I started vaping and then about a year or so ago I got the Doge V2.

So its probably a bit of a shame that I dont have much to compare the Petri to.
But I will gladly accept the "S-Class analogy" with a smile then...


----------



## Spydro (12/3/17)

@Silver there are a lot of exceptional RDA's that rise above the flock IMO (and hordes of them that belong with the flock). For 22mm size RDA's the Petri V2 is among the better choices. DotMod misses the boat though by not including a squonk pin with them like many other RDA's are coming with now days. I've toyed with getting a pin for my V2, but with so many other RDA's that included them and my endless BF RDA's for the Reos I've decided to leave the Petri as is. It serves mostly to try out my new recipes now days (the Hadaly's took over dripping DIY ADV's it once did).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/17)

Spydro said:


> @Silver there are a lot of exceptional RDA's that rise above the flock IMO (and hordes of them that belong with the flock). For 22mm size RDA's the Petri V2 is among the better choices. DotMod misses the boat though by not including a squonk pin with them like many other RDA's are coming with now days. I've toyed with getting a pin for my V2, but with so many other RDA's that included them and my endless BF RDA's for the Reos I've decided to leave the Petri as is. It serves mostly to try out my new recipes now days (the Hadaly's took over dripping DIY ADV's it once did).



Thanks @Spydro - i am just enjoying it and glad to hear you think its among the better choices
Am loving its smoothness and rich flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (12/3/17)

I love my Petris. They just work so well and give great flavour. I'm just running a simple dual 5 wrap 26ga 3mm ID SS build and it performs flawlessly. 
I have my blue one bottom fed so it lives on my Leprechaun. Because the hole is in the actual peek deck it drains perfectly.

I have a 22mm Goon I want to try out and see how it compares.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/17)

spiv said:


> I love my Petris. They just work so well and give great flavour. I'm just running a simple dual 5 wrap 26ga 3mm ID SS build and it performs flawlessly.
> I have my blue one bottom fed so it lives on my Leprechaun. Because the hole is in the actual peek deck it drains perfectly.
> 
> I have a 22mm Goon I want to try out and see how it compares.



Thanks @spiv 
Let us know how the Goon22 compares when you get a chance to test it


----------



## Maxxis (12/3/17)

For me personally the Petri is still better than the Goon 22. 

Benefits of the Goon though is build deck and adjustable airflow. 

Then again I don't feel I ever need different airflow on the Petri


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spiv (14/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @spiv
> Let us know how the Goon22 compares when you get a chance to test it



I took my Petri off my Leprechaun last night and put on the Goon 22. Exactly the same build (Dual 26ga SS 3mm ID 5 wraps coming to around 0.23ohms) with a fresh battery and it was really really great. Lots of flavour coming through with 2 holes open on either side. I tried it with one to "mimic" the airflow with just one hole open on either side but it wasn't loving it. It felt more restricted than the Petri, which is weird.
I just prefer the Petri though. It just feels smoother and richer and has just that little bit more flavour.
The Goon 22 is still on the Leprechaun because that squonking action is so natural that I squonk and wet the wicks. Also, it's not a bad experience at all. I'll take it off when the wicks get dry so I can put it on something else.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

